# Could they be breeding?



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I got these 3 rbps from Ash this March and now they are about 5 in. Well, one has turned dark (black fins and darkened color, but only dark some of the time - wtf?). I have not noticed any nesting behavior though. But I also have a 6 inch pleco. Do they eat eggs and disrupt the nest if there is one? Also, and this really freaking confuses me, a humoral spot has appeared on them, but its only there sometimes, (but they are DEFINATELY rbp, NOT caribe). Well, this color change has been going on for like a week or so and just tonight it seems like its even darker so I decided to find out what you guys think.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's another:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

One last one:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I also thouroughly looked through the tank just now with the tank lights on AND a flashlight, and I see NO signs of orange or white eggs.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Looks normal to me.


 so no breeding? or breeding?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I wouldnt count it out just yet. But when spawnning activity starts be prepared to see more aggressive behaviour and nips along the sides and pectoral fins.


----------

